# Poll of Month #2: What is your favorite orchestral work of Brahms?



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

My personal favorite is his Fourth symphony. I have excluded works which include vocal like "A German Requiem".


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Concertos don't count? I would have voted for PC #2 of the VC.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

Symphony 4 in E minor.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> Concertos don't count?


Yes, that's clearly a lapse in the categorizing. They should be included.

My sentiments, however, would not change. The _Third Symphony_ is an orchestral masterpiece -- the preeminent model, the peak of the symphonic form. Of course, each of Brahms' symphonies fall under the exclusive _Great Symphonies_ header, but the _Third_ is so perfectly constructed, emotive, and passionate, that it surpasses his other contributions to the form. I have always felt that the _Third_ is Brahms' magnum opus -- a work that has transgressed the limits and expectations of orchestral music.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Of the choices listed, I've always been very partial to the Second Symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

If we're speaking* personal* preference vs. which is better or whatever, I'm partial to the first for some reason.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> Concertos don't count? I would have voted for PC #2 of the VC.


Yes, that is the reason they are concerti and not works for ONLY orchestra. Purely orchestral works are the only ones included in the list. Concertos technically are works for Orchestra AND a solo instrument [or two in Brahms case.]


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> If we're speaking* personal* preference vs. which is better or whatever, I'm partial to the first for some reason.


There can be no better. To say The First is worse than Fourth, or that the Third is Brahms' magnum opus is equivalent to committing musical homicide.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The fourth symphony, but the other three are very close.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2014)

Well this one couldn't possibly be a landslide victory.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm surprised by all the love for B4 - thought it might be more evenly spread. I love most of em but voted for the balls-to-the-wall Tragic Overture for its vast tracts of the highest tension and glowing moments of respite. It so frequently sounds flabby in recording with a very old Maazel recording getting closest to my ideal - the version in my head remains unimpeachable ;-)


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Went for the Academic Festival Overture, as it is the only one with no boring bits in (maybe Tragic Overture as well).


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

In an earlier poll with just Brahms symphonies, his 3rd beat his 4th just barely. Obviously modest sample sizes can give quite different results.



Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> There can be no better. To say The First is worse than Fourth, or that the Third is Brahms' magnum opus is equivalent to committing musical homicide.


I wouldn't say either of the above, but I like the 4th slightly more than the 1st and possibly like the 3rd more than any other orchestral work (including the 1st). Have I committed musical homicide?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Avey said:


> Yes, that's clearly a lapse in the categorizing. They should be included.
> 
> My sentiments, however, would not change. The _Third Symphony_ is an orchestral masterpiece -- the preeminent model, the peak of the symphonic form. Of course, each of Brahms' symphonies fall under the exclusive _Great Symphonies_ header, but the _Third_ is so perfectly constructed, emotive, and passionate, that it surpasses his other contributions to the form. I have always felt that the _Third_ is Brahms' magnum opus -- a work that has transgressed the limits and expectations of orchestral music.


You are a true Romantic, aren't ya? For me it is the Symphony No. 4 because logic, however the Third Symphony is certainly the most accessible due to the sentimentality easily associated with it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Concertos don't count? I would have voted for PC #2 of the VC.


Concertos ought to be included. On my reckoning, the term "orchestral" normally includes both purely orchestral (symphony, tone poem) as well as "soloist and orchestra".


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

It's Brahms's 2nd Symphony for me. 
Love 'em all though


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Brahms' Symphony No. 1 has always been my favorite of his symphonies and of his orchestral works. Though I recently discovered the serenades and I like them very much


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

Avey said:


> Yes, that's clearly a lapse in the categorizing. They should be included.
> 
> My sentiments, however, would not change. The _Third Symphony_ is an orchestral masterpiece -- the preeminent model, the peak of the symphonic form. Of course, each of Brahms' symphonies fall under the exclusive _Great Symphonies_ header, but the _Third_ is so perfectly constructed, emotive, and passionate, that it surpasses his other contributions to the form. I have always felt that the _Third_ is Brahms' magnum opus -- a work that has transgressed the limits and expectations of orchestral music.


Well said (though unsure of the use of 'transgressed' vis à vis Brahms). Very Tough choice - the toughest of any of recent polls around here.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Berlioznestpasmort said:


> Well said (though unsure of the use of 'transgressed' vis à vis Brahms). Very Tough choice - the toughest of any of recent polls around here.


That's fair, and I probably should have made my point more obvious, or change my _verbage_. When I say "_transgressed_ the limits and expectations of orchestral music," I was merely emphasizing that the _Third_ is so perfectly constructed -- technically, structurally, and melodically -- that I'm hard-pressed to find any other orchestral music (at least in that era) with such a perfect balance of brevity, beauty, and passion.

This seems like *Brahms* heard this entire piece in his head one morning, in a hypnopompic state, and it was only a matter of writing it down -- there's nothing useless or idling about it. Too often I find some pieces meander in development, never actually getting to the climax; or, the emotive apex is often too bombastic, maybe reserved, and I wish for more narrative, more development. Here, and with Brahms generally, I do not get that feeling.

Of course, this is all my taste, and it's all rather absurd, so when I say _transgressed_, I don't expect it to make sense to anybody. But I enjoy rambling on about Brahms and my feelings, so I felt obligated to reply. And maybe someone does agree!

Oh, you want to know what I feel about the _Second_? Well, sure, I can talk about that .... ....


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

Usually my favorite Brahms orchestral work is the last one that I listened to! But so as not to totally cop-out, I vote for his 3rd. That opening movement with its soaring themes, the gentle but slightly unsettling second movement, the gorgeous melody that graces the third, and the stormy finale, resolving into its unexpectedly tranquil coda, make such a most satisfying whole.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

Avey said:


> That's fair, and I probably should have made my point more obvious, or change my _verbage_. When I say "_transgressed_ the limits and expectations of orchestral music," I was merely emphasizing that the _Third_ is so perfectly constructed -- technically, structurally, and melodically -- that I'm hard-pressed to find any other orchestral music (at least in that era) with such a perfect balance of brevity, beauty, and passion.
> 
> This seems like *Brahms* heard this entire piece in his head one morning, in a hypnopompic state, and it was only a matter of writing it down -- there's nothing useless or idling about it. Too often I find some pieces meander in development, never actually getting to the climax; or, the emotive apex is often too bombastic, maybe reserved, and I wish for more narrative, more development. Here, and with Brahms generally, I do not get that feeling.
> 
> ...


It does seem very natural, doesn't it? Perhaps derived from Brahms' constant working-out of variations as practice on the keyboard. {BTW, did you know Tintin means 'Nothing doing!', 'No Way!' in French?}


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I hate to jump on the bandwagon, but Symphony No. 4 for me. I love the "Farewell, Farewell" theme of the opening movement, and I have a soft spot for the 3rd movement after becoming first familiar with it in a cheesy rendition by Rick Wakeman on Yes' _Fragile_ album, then later to discover the actual movement is even more expressive.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Berlioznestpasmort said:


> BTW, did you know Tintin means 'Nothing doing!', 'No Way!' in French?


What?! I did not know this. We speak, now. PM.


----------



## revdrdave (Jan 8, 2014)

I found this much harder to respond to than I thought it'd be at first glance. I love Brahms--he was one of my entres into classical music (via the Haydn Variations and First Symphony). There is so much I love in his orchestral music that choosing one piece as a favorite is pretty brutal. I finally settled on the Third Symphony because it contains my absolute favorite symphonic piece by Brahms, the third movement.

Least favorite would've been a much easier choice: Tragic Overture.


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

I have had a special connection to Brahms´s music, and I must confess that his music is probably the reason by which I started listening classical music. It was a cassette with both Overtures. I liked the Academic so much that I listened it again and again. Until I listened the First Symphony. I have said so many times, but the last movement provoques me shivers, and it still does every time I listen it. So, I love them all (part of the 4th was played in my wedding ceremony), but I voted for the first. 
May I vote for more than one?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

I voted for the 1st Symphony. It blew me away when I first heard it, and it still does today.
Signed,
Anton Bruckner


----------



## changeup (Feb 16, 2014)

And the joke about Brahms' concerti being symphonies with piano/violin/cello accompaniment.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I go back and forth between the first and fourth symphonies.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

The Brahm's and Schumann symphonies along with Schubert's Great are my all time
symphony favorites.
So hard to chose one from Brahm's, but I went with his first symphony.

I read somewhere that Karajan held it in such high esteem that when he performed a Brahms symphony cycle, he performed it last, not first.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I like the symphony 1 it has the dance-like parts to it in movements 1+2+4 piano concerto 2 is good so are the dances.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook (Feb 6, 2013)

Probably the fourth, but I cast my ballot for the second, because I have a sentimental attachment to it and the fourth isn't exactly lacking in support...


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Voted for Symphony No.3 but actually Haydn Variations (or Variations on St. Anthony Chorale) and Symphony No.4 are also my favorites as well.


----------



## Roi N (Oct 22, 2013)

The fourth symphony is great. But the Haydn variations symply can't be matched - they show so many colors of orchestration and project so many ideas that even a great symphony like his fourth can't reach.


----------

